# My kid's lunch box



## mrs.mom (Mar 15, 2011)

I am tring to give my kids a healthy lunch each day but I reached a point where I don't know what else to give. I usually give them a sandwich (a different kind each day), a piece of fruit, a can of juice and water. But I feel that my kids feel bored and sometimes they return with unfinished lunch boxes. In the place where I live, schools don't offer lunch so they have to eat something during lunch time. Does anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 15, 2011)

How about using cookie cutters to cut the sandwiches? What about wraps? What about veggies with a yogurt-based dip? What about a yogurt-fruit smoothie (homemade) using their favorite fruit, lowfat plain yogurt, and a dash of honey (or not) to sweeten it instead of the fruit juice? What about some nuts and lite cream cheese on a bagel? What about a "sandwich" of peanut butter and bananas and using whole wheat waffles or skinny bagel for the bread? What about hummus and pita chips (homemade using pita bread)? What about asking them to help make their lunches and ask them what they'd like? My favorite mid-afternoon snacks when I have to be on a client's site include smoked oysters and saltine crackers. I also will bring hard boiled eggs...I guess it depends on what your kids eat and what facilities are available for refridgerating the food.


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 15, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> How about using cookie cutters to cut the sandwiches? What about wraps? What about veggies with a yogurt-based dip? What about a yogurt-fruit smoothie (homemade) using their favorite fruit, lowfat plain yogurt, and a dash of honey (or not) to sweeten it instead of the fruit juice? What about some nuts and lite cream cheese on a bagel? What about a "sandwich" of peanut butter and bananas and using whole wheat waffles or skinny bagel for the bread? What about hummus and pita chips (homemade using pita bread)? What about asking them to help make their lunches and ask them what they'd like? My favorite mid-afternoon snacks when I have to be on a client's site include smoked oysters and saltine crackers. I also will bring hard boiled eggs...I guess it depends on what your kids eat and what facilities are available for refridgerating the food.


 Wow, these are lots of alternatives. Well I'll try some of them but the problem is my kids don't like to try something new or maybe like any other kids they are afraid from anything new. But I'll try. I have 2 girls who love anything with fruits. They prefer to eat only fruits. But I have a boy who I force him everyday to eat a banana or an apple or any type of fruit or vegetable. He hates fruits and vegetables. I ended up in making deals with him," if you eat any fruits or veggies today, I'll allow you to watch 1 hour T.V. more, or I'll give you a piece of chocolate or candy". So kids are very hard to handle with.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh--he's got your number. What does he like? I like protein. I like veggies and fruits, but protein is my favorite.

Try the food with them on the weekend--make some cream cheese with nuts to put on crackers, rent a movie they'd like, and serve the cream cheese, etc., as "grown up" appetizers while they watch the movie? 

Re: the girls--fruit kabobs, yogurt dip for the fruit, melon slices cut using the cookie cutters, etc. And, talk to other moms to find out what these other kids are eating (why your kids won't eat what you make).


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 15, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Oh--he's got your number. What does he like? I like protein. I like veggies and fruits, but protein is my favorite.
> 
> Try the food with them on the weekend--make some cream cheese with nuts to put on crackers, rent a movie they'd like, and serve the cream cheese, etc., as "grown up" appetizers while they watch the movie?
> 
> Re: the girls--fruit kabobs, yogurt dip for the fruit, melon slices cut using the cookie cutters, etc. And, talk to other moms to find out what these other kids are eating (why your kids won't eat what you make).


 No, they usually eat their dinner but the problem is always with lunch. Maybe because they are bored or maybe the lunch time at school is not enough. But the boy loves proteins and carbs.(eggs, meat, chicken, fish, pasta, and specially burger, pizza and fries). He doesn't say no to all these types of food. But I feel he is gaining some extra weight, so I need him to eat more fruits and veggies to control his weight.


----------



## Fabiabi (Sep 3, 2011)

The trouble is kids don't like to be too different so if their friends are eating rubbish then they're not going to be willing to try your healthy alternatives. Cous cous salads with lots of herbs to add flavour is a good one, my three year old niece enjoys it. You can add any thing they enjoy to it, meat or fish.


----------

